# Anfänger-Frage zu Anschluss von Lüftern



## JohnnyChango (2. Oktober 2017)

*Anfänger-Frage zu Anschluss von Lüftern*

Hallo!

Habe mich an meinen ersten Zusammenbau eines PCs getraut und habe bezüglich der Lüfteranschlüsse noch Fragen.

Im Gehäuse (Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass) sind zwei Lüfter verbaut. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gehören dazu die zwei "TKG 2510" Stecker?! Wo werden diese angeschlossen? Über Google habe ich verschiedene Antworten erhalten, die mich alle nicht unbedingt weitergebracht haben.
Darüber hinaus habe ich auf der CPU den Alpenföhn Olymp  verbaut. Dieser hat ebenfalls zwei Lüfter. Einen davon habe ich auf dem Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3) bei CPU FAN angeschlossen. Wird der zweite bei CPU OPT oder bei SYS FAN1 angeschlossen? Oder ist das egal? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anfänger-Frage zu Anschluss von Lüftern*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An den CPU Lüftern sollte so ein Anschluss dran sein, einfach den zweiten CPU Lüfter an den ersten mit anklemmen. CPU_OPT geht auch, wird mit dem CPU_FAN gleichgesteuert.

Die Gehäuselüfter kannst du entweder an Board (SYS FAN) anschliessen oder wenn vorhanden über eine Lüftersteuerung im Gehäuse betreiben.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anfänger-Frage zu Anschluss von Lüftern*

Der WingBoost2 Lüfter verfügt über eine "Plus-Funktion". Dies bedeutet, dass am PWM-Stecker eine Y-Weiche für einen zweiten PWM-Lüfter angebracht wurde. Dank dieser Weiche lässt sich nun auch ein weiterer PWM-Lüfter über ein PWM-Signal des Boards steuern und muss nicht über Kabeladapter oder einem 3-Pin Anschluss angeschlossen werden.
Alpenfohn: Leiser Premium CPU Kuhler / Tower Kuhler OLYMP - Alpenfohn
Es gibt Beschreibungen zu den Produkten

Die beigefügten Adapter benutzen entweder 7v o. 12V je nachdem welche Drehzahl man verwenden möchte.
Im Manual v. Gehäuse wird mit Sicherheit auch was dazu stehen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anfänger-Frage zu Anschluss von Lüftern*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Es gibt Beschreibungen zu den Produkten


Wer liest denn schon Beschreibungen....


----------



## KnSN (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anfänger-Frage zu Anschluss von Lüftern*

Hallo JohnnyChango! 

Die zwei EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140 mm PWM des EKL Alpenföhn Olymp verfügen je über eine Y-Adapterung, um jeweils einen weiteren Lüfter an einem einzelnen Anschluss zu betreiben. Dafür langt die gelieferte Leistung von dem Anschluss CPU_FAN des GIGABYTE GA-AB350-GAMING 3 allemal (ca. 1.0 A | N-Channel w/ CPU_OPT total ca. 1.5 A). 
- Die Auftrennung der Lüfter an verschiedenen Anschlüssen ermöglicht keine einheitliche Steuerung der Lüfter. Die Ausnahme ist, dass die Anschlüsse sich den gleichen Transistor teilen, was in diesem Fall nicht zutrifft. 

Das Low-Pin Count Super Input/Output Interface IT8686E von ITE Tech. Inc. stellt die folgenden Anschlüsse über Nuvoton-N-Channels bereit: CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT, SYS_FAN1, SYS_FAN2 und SYS_FAN3_PUMP ( Die SYS_FANs sind in einem N-Channel beschalten. geschätzte Gesamtleistung 2.0 A.) 
- Es stehen demnach ausreichend Anschlüsse mit genügend Leistung für die wenigen, leistungsschwachen Lüfter zur Verfügung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG!


----------

